
The XPS 13 Developer Edition - macco
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/06/the-xps-13-de-dell-continues-to-build-a-reliable-linux-lineage/
======
hatsunearu
Does it beat a decent modern thinkpad?

~~~
random778
Not sure, but it doesn't beat a fully loaded Thinkpad from 4+ years ago. I
hope Lenovo rolls out the retro design they are teasing.

~~~
gravypod
I came here to comment about the Thinkpad.

They are cheap, they are sturdy, and they are fast.

The design is one that works with the user. Even though it doesn't look
'good', I love it and don't think I'll ever be able to change.

This video embodies my opinions of how great the old thinkpad designs are:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doEZMNXz1JY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doEZMNXz1JY)

------
JBReefer
What do you guys think of it? I think it's beautiful!

~~~
pmiller2
Anything smaller than a 15" screen feels cramped to me these days. I'd like to
see it in person before passing judgement, but the specs don't really seem
worth the premium price to me. For that kind of money, you can get into a
pretty nice Macbook Pro.

~~~
treve
I prefer my XPS13 over a Macbook Pro though.

It's lighter, much smaller, same screen size, the carbon fiber inside feels
comfier than the macbook's cold and hard aluminum.

And it's definitely drawn more attention than the (now) rather plain looking
macbook pro.

The biggest negative is the webcam position. It's under the screen, and makes
me look terrible on calls.

~~~
lttlrck
The webcam is also obscured by typing fingers which is more annoying than the
weird angle to me.

